# whats the price of ePRO Bazooka Portable Hi-Fi Speaker?



## Rockstar11 (Feb 12, 2012)

whats the price of ePRO Bazooka Portable Hi-Fi Speaker?

ePRO Bazooka

plzz reply...


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 14, 2012)

no idea?


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 25, 2012)

*img848.imageshack.us/img848/2189/40034037682839233453710.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## tkin (Feb 25, 2012)

No hits on ebay, doubt you'll find it online.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 18, 2012)

tkin said:


> No hits on ebay, doubt you'll find it online.



hmm..


----------

